# Resaw 101 (very through)



## tomasg (13 Feb 2011)

Here is the best resaw thread that ive seen 
its very through with plenty of good pics 
enjoy 

http://www.luthiercom.org/phpBB3/viewto ... ?f=56&t=50


----------



## Solidmind (13 Feb 2011)

Members only...


----------



## tomasg (13 Feb 2011)

sorry i must be always signed in or something 
it costs nothing to register 
it is really worth reading the thread though 
as theirs two different peoples excellent approach to resawing 
and a vid of another persons approach


----------

